# Allianz erste Hilfe Quest für skill 300



## kuckif95 (19. Juni 2007)

kann mir bitte einer sagen wie die ally quest heisst zum skillen auf 300???

oder wer dir vergibt, ich find die nicht....


----------



## Isegrim (19. Juni 2007)

Quest startet bei Nissa Feuerstein in Ironforge. Sie schickt dich zu Doktor Gustaf Van Howzen.
Die Mindestanforderungen finde ich gerade nicht, denke aber, daß sie bei Level 35 und Skill 225 sind.

*&#8364;dit:* Ich seh grad: Hätte man auch einfach hier finden können. Buffed.de Startseite -> Quests -> Berufe Erste Hilfe


----------

